# Detailed my nieces Clio.



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all, My niece Sophie is not 17 until 6th June so her dad has bought her a 2002 Renault Clio and kindly gave it to me to detail. She has driving lessons booked but she has no idea that she will have a car waiting for her when she gets home from 6th Form on her birthday.

The Clio was in pretty bad condition especially the paint so a lot of correction was done. Products used and routine listed below then i'll just go straight to pics. All pics just taken on my mobile, enjoy.

1, Karcher washer and Autobrite HD lance with Magifoam
2, Two Bucket method wash with grit guards using megs gold class shampoo and noodle mitts.
3, Car rinsed, Carpro Tarx applied, rinsed, ironx applied and to wheels also, rinsed but left wet ready for claying, Bilt Hamber regular clay used with water as lube.
4, Car washed and rinsed again then dried with wooly mammoth drying towel.
5, All door shuts etc cleaned using APC diluted. Tyres degreased and APC used.
6, All rubbers, plastics etc taped up with 3M 3434 to prevent polish residue.
7, Paint readings taken with PD8
8, Polished using Kestral Das6 polisher with Meguiars microfibre cutting pads and compound. Once all done proceeded to refine the paint further with my 3M Rotary polisher using 3M Ultrafina on a Black Hexlogic finishing pad.
9, IPA wipedown to remove any polishing oils.
10, Poorboys Blackhole glaze applied via DA on a 3M blue finishing pad, buffed with plush Eurow towel
11, Collinite 915 applied by hand and buffed.
12, All plastic and seals etc dressed with Autofinesse Revive and microfibre towel.
13, Tyres dressed with Meguiars hot tyre shine.
14, Glass cleaned using Fleetfield glass cleaner.

Thats generally it, probably missed loads off but here are some pics.

General conditon,
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

superb work! Looks stunning


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks really nice mate! Makes me miss my old clio


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work mate, she will be well please with that looks awesome..


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Really nice job!


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good as new! Good job :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

**** the bed that looks good! Proper, proper detail. And looks like it had been on the wrong end of some nasty hedgings in its past lives. Sure she'll be chuffed mate. :thumb:

How did you find the Megs MF system, as someone who I guess is well versed with both DA and Rotary more traditionally (I.e. foam pads)?


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Good job buddy


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks excellent. 

How long did it take you?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> **** the bed that looks good! Proper, proper detail. And looks like it had been on the wrong end of some nasty hedgings in its past lives. Sure she'll be chuffed mate. :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the Megs MF system, as someone who I guess is well versed with both DA and Rotary more traditionally (I.e. foam pads)?


I found the megs system brilliant tbh, used the cutting compound only, great correction, although the finish was ok i wanted more gloss thats why i refined with ultrafina with the rotary. With the megs mf pads i just kept spurring the pad with a stiff brush after a few sets and then good to go again. The only down side is that i used 2 pads and there now in the bin as they fltten and wear out.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

OGGYsri said:


> Looks excellent.
> 
> How long did it take you?


I was in no rush really as i had 3 weeks to do it and its parked on my drive until her birthday so i was doing a couple of hours here and there. I suppose totalling up it was about 14 hours or so.


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks nice bud


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks fantastic but also oh so familiat to my partners megane coupe i did last month


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

great work mate


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Very good job


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic work matey.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

That's a lovely present for her. I hope you are going to encourage her in keeping it shiny. Hope she passes soon. That is some incentive you have detailed for her :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

ribvanrey said:


> That's a lovely present for her. I hope you are going to encourage her in keeping it shiny. Hope she passes soon. That is some incentive you have detailed for her :thumb:


Thanks for the comments, yes i will be teaching her and her dad the 2BM etc:thumb:


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Excellent work - looks a good few years younger!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

very sweet indeed, great comeback :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work :thumb: She'll be over the moon on her birthday


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

one lucky young lady gr8 job :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic job mate. The car looks like new again! Top work


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks stunning that Wayne! :thumb: another lovely turnaround on a neglected vehicle...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

What a transformation! l hope your niece realises that now she has finished college, her proper educucation starts 'cos she's got a black car to keep immaculate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking work on that little Clio :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

amazing have a clio here further down the family chain lol.... what happens to the tops of the headlights on them and any ideas how to clean it off???


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work uncle Wayne, i m so happy saw first some 50/50  

Lovely hat btw


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Great turnaround! One lucky young lady!!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice work. The first car I ever drove on the road when I passed my test was a Clio. An old 1st gen 1.9D 5 door. Had it 5 weeks and (Believe it or not) someone else at school drove into it and worte it off. Put me off small cars for life. I got my Land Rover going after that! I do like these little Clio's though:thumb: SWMBO had one when I met her (Older shape, 1.2 8v) and I very briefly had an RSport one. Grown up now though Still running my write off Megane I bought from a mate for £200. 04 plate 1.5 dci (Uber economical, but if you buy one in a Clio, get the 80bhp, 65bhp is too underpowered.)

Bet she's gonna love it, she's very lucky to have a car that clean, most adults with jobs and money (much like me really) don't keep thier cars in such great condition. You should buy her some polish for her Birthday:lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work, well done, great turnaround.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely work mate, really like reading details like this that have a meaning to them. She's going to be chuffed with it.

My first car was a Clio, an older gen P registered 1.2 8v, and it was a great car. Looks mega, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Great restoration job


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work she will be over the moon


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, makes it worthwhile when you get compliments.
Hopefully once shes had some lessons she can get her test passed and drive her new pride and joy. I can see her calling at mine for weekly washes and QD top ups,


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent work, nice turn around :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

3 days to her birthday surprise and now my other niece has just bought a 2002 mini cooper, she's already instructed me to turn that around.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Work buddy looks real nice.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome results there mate! You've certainly been doing your homework on products!

Russ.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow thats a fantastic turnaround!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work mate
Great first car ... especially looking as good as that :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic finish, she will be very happy!!! :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheers guys, she was over the moon:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

My mate wants his doing and now i know what to use to get superb results!
Well done


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

she must be chuffed with the out come. Top work


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Do love a clio!, Great job :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella.looks like a diffrent car bet she was well over the moon.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work, great reflections.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

You've done a brilliant job there!

I always enjoy looking at detailing on a model of car I've owned!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Appreciate the comments, cheers


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Big improvement, looks very nice now :thumb:.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Superb turnaround bet she was well pleased :thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

thats looks amazing, job well one done there.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent turn around !


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Stunning work !,!!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

For anyone who followed this thread, glad to say my niece passed her test first time after just 5 weeks of lessons. Her car insurance for a 17 yr old is ridiculous


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Good to hear. Safe driving!


----------

